# Christmas Tools



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I can finally get my hands on my new tools.

10X Loupe with Saphire Lens

Bergeon Screwdrivers

Dumont No5 Tweezers

All good stuff which will help in my training.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Quality in these things helps no end. Good luck with all future repairs, and may your floor be lost part free


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> Quality in these things helps no end. Good luck with all future repairs, and may your floor be lost part free


 Thanks Scott, any hints tips welcome.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> I can finally get my hands on my new tools.


 :laugh:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Start with a very clean work area including the floor. You will drop a part or a spring will ping, and it is better to recover these things rather than replace.

Oh, and double check the case is okay first. I recently serviced a felsa 4000, including replacing a spring that pinged. Rebuilt it, put it back in the case and then fitted a new strap. Then realised the lugs were shot, and short of gluing in the springbars it was not going to work out well.

Anyone have a case for an Onsa 30 jewel watch spare?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

sorry, nope you cant beat burgeon my strap removal tool is great


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> :laugh:


 Behave.

Your a very naughty boy.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Behave.
> 
> Your a very naughty boy.


 Sorry John...glad you saw the funny side. Good luck with your new venture sir.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> Sorry John...glad you saw the funny side. Good luck with your new venture sir.





Nigelp said:


> Sorry John...glad you saw the funny side. Good luck with your new venture sir.


 Nice to have more than one tool. :laugh:

I have a great sense of humour after all I am on this forum. :clap:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Nice to have more than one tool. :laugh:


 you are a sharp wit sir, i must retire now enjoy your evening my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

An excellent Christmas present - best of luck with the training


----------

